# Preferences reset on Firefox crash



## ronaldlees (May 21, 2016)

This probably should be an upstream bug report, but on three separate occasions now, when the power went out (which it has been doing around here lately) - the default firefox preferences have been loaded on the next run of firefox. I suppose it could be a file problem caused by the crash followed by the automatic fsck, but that seems fairly remote.  On another occasion, the downing was caused by a crash, and not a power fluctuation.

Where this could be an issue is where a user has selected certain privacy settings, and those are reset to the (more loose) default settings after a power outage.  AFAIK, there is no indication that the reset to the defaults has happened, depending upon whether or not the changed setting(s) effect something normally seen in the GUI (such as a blank open-tab preference), and is recognized by the user.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 21, 2016)

It seems the preferences should be watch-dogged in some way.


----------

